# [gelöst] emerge -e world teilweise ausführen

## wuesti

Moin!

Nach einem Update auf gcc-4.5.3-r1 habe ich die Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml abgearbeitet.

emerge -eav world brach nach etwa 12 Stunden und über 800 Paketen bei lilypond mit einem Fehler ab. Der ist jetzt beseitigt und ich würde gerne nach lilypond fortfahren. Doch emerge -e  fängt ja wieder von vorne an.

Kann jemand helfen?

wuestiLast edited by wuesti on Wed Sep 21, 2011 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

versuchs mit emerge --resume (-a)

----------

## Erdie

Bei solchen Aktionen nehme ich immer emerge  --keep-going ... Dann brichts erst gar nicht ab.

----------

## arfe

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Moin!
> 
> Nach einem Update auf gcc-4.5.3-r1 habe ich die Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml abgearbeitet.
> 
> emerge -eav world brach nach etwa 12 Stunden und über 800 Paketen bei lilypond mit einem Fehler ab. Der ist jetzt beseitigt und ich würde gerne nach lilypond fortfahren. Doch emerge -e  fängt ja wieder von vorne an.
> ...

 

Wieso überhaupt emerge -eav world? Die ABI hat sich beim Upgrade auf 4.5.3 gar nicht geändert.

----------

## wuesti

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Bei solchen Aktionen nehme ich immer emerge  --keep-going ... Dann brichts erst gar nicht ab.

 

Das ist für's nächste Mal ein guter Tipp. emerge --resume funktioniert nicht, weil ich ja lilypond alleine emerged habe.

----------

## Christian99

dafür gibt es noch "--skip-first" was zusammen mit resume funktioniert

----------

## wuesti

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> dafür gibt es noch "--skip-first" was zusammen mit resume funktioniert

 

Das ist es. Nur noch 81 Pakete. bleiben übrig.

Danke!

----------

## wuesti

 *arfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso überhaupt emerge -eav world? Die ABI hat sich beim Upgrade auf 4.5.3 gar nicht geändert.

 

Woher weiß ich dass?

Zitate aus: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml:

 *Quote:*   

> If you install a new major version of GCC (such as 3.3.6 to 3.4.5), the system will not switch over to use it automatically.

 

 *Quote:*   

> To be completely safe that your system is in a sane state, you must rebuild the toolchain and then world to make use of the new compiler. 

 

Mein Englisch ist nicht ganz so gut. Ich habe den oberen Text so interpretiert, dass nur bug fix releases  automatisch gehen. Es scheint aber so, dass man das Update bestätigen muss, bevor es startet.

----------

## arfe

Naja, egal. Jetzt ist es zu spät.

Ein recompile von world wäre in diesem Fall nicht erforderlich gewesen.

----------

